# England has Dinosaurs!



## Hawkwrithe (Aug 4, 2004)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!







 :shock:


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 4, 2004)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Hawkwrithe (Aug 4, 2004)

Steven Spielberg would be proud.


----------



## aggiezach (Aug 4, 2004)

nice


----------



## Karalee (Aug 4, 2004)

Hawkwrithe said:
			
		

> Steven Spielberg would be proud.



Definately


----------



## Lungfarmer (Aug 9, 2004)

Hee hee, that's cool


----------

